# So are their other bladders people recommend than the Camelbak Antidote?



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

So I am looking for replacement bladders for my camelbak mule's (2) and other packs and typically I would just buy another camelbak bladder specifically the camelbak antidote. However when I looked online at REI and at Amazon I was surprised to see quite a few bad reviews. 

Have you guys had issues with the new camelbak antidote reservoirs and do you recommend a different bladder (it would have to fit with the mule preferably 3 liters).

JW


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

I use 'Source' bladders...I find them easier to put drink powders in, they're easier to clean and you can disconnect the hose on the new ones (you couldn"t on the old ones). Whether or not one would fit your Mule better than a Camelbak one, I don't know.


----------



## pelts79 (Feb 29, 2008)

I had an antidote for a little while and it started to leak fairly quick,poor rubber seal. I have a deuter pack, which I love and decided to try their bladder that came with it and have been really happy with it. Much better than the antidote in my opinion.


----------



## wncmtb (Oct 2, 2008)

Hydrapak is easy to clean and has never leaked. My Camelbak leaked and was hard to clean. Will not buy another bladder from Camelbak. Hydrapak fits in my Mule.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I must be the only one that hasn't had a problem and likes the antidote bladder.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

I've always a been a big fan of the camelback bladder. I replaced my old one last year with an antidote. I really like the slim fit and the baffles. Fast forward 6 months and the quick connect no longer works and it's now leaking around the seals. Dissappointing


----------



## shadlesoup (Mar 24, 2012)

Here's something kind of of the wall go to the local Army Navy Store and get a tactical bladder and if in the market they have awesome assault packs to put them in. But is a bladder is all you need then thats all you get. At my local store in Boise, ID a bladder is about $12 and the pack with one included is $39!


----------



## DTP (Feb 6, 2012)

i have been using mine for some years now and they seem to work fine.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

I've had good luck with HydraPak bladders. I only run water, but they are easy to clean.


----------



## puntorotary (Mar 21, 2012)

Ive been used to the camelback cause thats what i was issued before deploying to Iraq...if its good enough for combat its good enough for a bike ride


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

I've had good experiences with Source bladders as well. I'm trying out a Geigerrig bladder (it's one you can pressurize, so the water will spray out...something that could come in handy as a bike patroller) right now but it is too early to pass along any comments on it.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

As a few others have mentioned the Hydrapaks are great. Very easy to clean, they open at the top by folding over with a clip, so you can turn them inside out to clean.


----------



## danpass (Apr 1, 2012)

which MULE? (there is a .civ and a .mil version).

I have a very vintage .civ Rogue CB with 70oz bladder with never an issue. 

I have a .mil HAWG with the 100oz bladder.  Never an issue.

One thing I did hate about both of them and another bladder I'd tried is that it becomes a big round cylinder when full, taking up a ton of pack real estate.

So I now have the low profile .mil 3.1L bladder (with internal 'web') for the HAWG and it has been great.


----------



## Hampel (Apr 7, 2012)

GEIGERRIG is the best pack I've tried. 
I picked up my GEIGERRIG Rig 500 and a inline filter. Its been a great device after 6 months of use..


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

Yup - Geigerrig. Once you have one you'll never go back to a non pressurized bladder. Never suck again.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

I am going on my 3rd bladder since Christmas, the Antidotes are just simply put, horrible. They work great when they work, but then they leak like mad, You cant stop them from leaking and there is nothing worse than all your water leaking down your back into your bibs on a long long ride.

They are under warranty and im sending them back but im switching to a different bladder. I just cant afford to be on a 100 race and it pouring all my nutrition down my back. They leak at the quick connect (the o ring is cheap, it flattens out quickly and stops sealing) and they leak crazy bad at the 1/4 turn fill. If that seal is not perfect, and I mean perfect it pours out. If your like me and use Infinit or any other power mix, good luck. You get 1 crystal on the seal and its going to leak. Which when your in the woods dumping in powder to refill your pack, is going to happen.

I used the old camelbak bladders forever and never had any issues. Wish you could still get them.

If anyone has great advice let me know, going to be checking them all out this week. I am using a 2012 mule NV right now, great pack, rides super nice, but the bladder ;(


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

On a trip when my antidote leaked, I went by Walmart and bought a bladder there to finish my ride. That was several years ago. The cheapo Wally world bladder works, with no fuss.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

I ordered a hydrapak yesterday, will see how that goes. The video of them running over it with a fork lift and throwing it against the wall over and over with no leaks makes it hopeful. Also being able to turn it inside out to wash it, even with a baffle, seems great.

Will probably move my camelbak bite valve to it though, I do like the valve.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

bikeriderguy said:


> I've always a been a big fan of the camelback bladder. I replaced my old one last year with an antidote. I really like the slim fit and the baffles. Fast forward 6 months and the quick connect no longer works and it's now leaking around the seals. Dissappointing


X2



zeeke said:


> I am going on my 3rd bladder since Christmas, the Antidotes are just simply put, horrible. They work great when they work, but then they leak like mad, You cant stop them from leaking and there is nothing worse than all your water leaking down your back into your bibs on a long long ride.
> 
> They are under warranty and im sending them back but im switching to a different bladder. I just cant afford to be on a 100 race and it pouring all my nutrition down my back. They leak at the quick connect (the o ring is cheap, it flattens out quickly and stops sealing) and they leak crazy bad at the 1/4 turn fill. If that seal is not perfect, and I mean perfect it pours out. If your like me and use Infinit or any other power mix, good luck. You get 1 crystal on the seal and its going to leak. Which when your in the woods dumping in powder to refill your pack, is going to happen.
> 
> ...


X2



zeeke said:


> I ordered a hydrapak yesterday, will see how that goes. The video of them running over it with a fork lift and throwing it against the wall over and over with no leaks makes it hopeful. Also being able to turn it inside out to wash it, even with a baffle, seems great.
> 
> Will probably move my camelbak bite valve to it though, I do like the valve.


I'm now looking at all the bladder options mentioned above and looking for slightly larger pack with 3L bladder that is NOT CAMELBAK CRAP!

My old Mule from about ten years ago has been and still is going good, but forgot my bladder on a a trip and bought new style Antidote bladder to go in it. Love the thin profile of the Antidote but it started leaking badly around the filler o-ring. I was on a day long hike in wilderness area without water refills availalbe, I lost a lot of water down my backside fortunatley it was not cold out or I would have been frozen. As it was we finished the hike but last couple miles I was without water!!!!!!!!!!!! Not good Camelbak! I'm sending in for warranty and hoping that whatever I get back actually holds water. FOrgot to say that nobody needs quick release drink tube from bladder, the old style never leaked and if you pulled gently it would come off and could be put back on without any o-ring or LEAKS!

My original ten year old Camelbak bladder just sprung pin-hole leak last week, I'm going to patch it for temporary use with CA and Park dry patch, will use it for backup. I hate how big and cylindrical it gets when full of water, really makes pack uncomfortable and wastes internal storage space.


----------

